# Propane Tank Purchase



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Looking for a +/- 250 gallon tank for purchase and delivery to camp in Curran.

Two 500 gallon tanks were on property, originally installed by Petgas and/or Alpena Gas back in the early 80s, ultimately taken over by Amerigas. Well, the one little used tank started getting hit with rental fees back in 2004 for not being filled regularly, managed to get rental fees waived until a few years ago as the other tank was filled regularly. Nevertheless, had the rental fee tank removed last year and looking for new (or old) for purchase. Gas line remains in place, even the regulators.

Apparently, Amerigas is not very favored by consumers, and others, that I have spoken with. They will not be our provider for much longer for main tank (about 40% to go…).

Anyhow, Johnson Propane out of Gaylord sells and delivers/installs tanks, but we are just outside their area, they will not make the +/- 15 mile exception.

Blue Flame (Mio) does not sell tanks. Fick & Sons and Forward also in area, no info on web to suggest they sell tanks but I will call.

Any ideas / options would be appreciated...


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Why purchase A lot of places let you use them rent free as long as you buy a certain amount each year. Sounds like you do that.


----------



## micooner (Dec 20, 2003)

Haven't had to use propane for over 20 years. At the time only reason to own a tank was being able to shop around on price.


----------



## Benelli (Nov 8, 2001)

Thanks, but 2 cabins and 2 tanks separated by ¼ mile. The little used cabin will get hit by rental fees for the foreseeable future given current family dynamics, hence the desire for our own to avoid fees.

May wind up with a rental, tank smaller than 500 has lower rental fees, and more frequent minimum annual fills, but our own would be better. Local gas companies I have contacted agree.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Deer camp in Missaukee uses a couple of one hundred pound tanks that we take into town to get filled.


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

We bought ours from Johnson's in Lake City. If you buy a used one make sure you get all the paperwork that goes with it and this will prove the seller owns the tank and protect your behind at a later date. Check with Johnson's and see if you can buy an empty tank from them and pay a fee to have them deliver and drop it off and you hook it up. Another way is I think you can haul it yourself if the tank is empty but check with the state police on that. Do not buy a small upright right one that holds 120 gals as they rust thru on the bottom . Owning is the best way to go as they cannot screw you over at a latter date if the gas company sells out


----------



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

We just moved 3 tanks from Amerigas to Fick & Sons - 2 500's and a 250 for myself 
that I had purchased. They are in Gaylord and Lincoln - Spruce


----------

